# bois massif



## totor

¿Qué es un *effet bois massif*?

Tendrán que disculparme, pero casi no tengo contexto:

_…effet bois massif hélas familier._


----------



## yserien

¿Qué parece que es de madera maciza sin serlo,qué hace el efecto de ....?


----------



## totor

¿Pero a ti te suena de algo, Yserien, alguna vez lo escuchaste o leíste?

Puede ser que sea como tú dices, pero si a mí alguien me dice *eso produce un efecto madera maciza* pondría esta cara:  .


----------



## yserien

Pues no, en este contexto de madera pero sí en otro u otros, el efecto *símil*​ que se dice de algo de calidad inferior pero que produce el mismo efecto que el *otro*​ caro pero bueno.
Pues es verdad que está la cosa complicada. Esperemos si alguien nos informa.


----------



## totor

yserien said:


> Pues es verdad que está la cosa complicada. Esperemos si alguien nos informa.



Lo que sobre todo me gustaría saber (y mi dico se va a poner la mar de contento en ese caso  ), es si hay una locución más o menos usual que diga eso.

Me parece que voy a poner un hilo en sólo francés (pero mañana, porque tú eres un trasnochador, mon p'tit vieux).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿Qué hay antes... después? ¿De qué estamos hablando?

Lo de siempre... siempre hay contexto. No es un trozo de papel roto encontrado al azar en medio de la calle en una noche ventosa de final de otoño... digo yo 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿Qué hay antes... después? ¿De qué estamos hablando?
> 
> Lo de siempre... siempre hay contexto. No es un trozo de papel roto encontrado al azar en medio de la calle en una noche ventosa de final de otoño... digo yo



Por eso me anticipé, mi querida Martine  .



totor said:


> Tendrán que disculparme, pero casi no tengo contexto



Te puedo poner lo que dice antes y lo que dice después, pero habla de otras cosas que no tienen ninguna relación.

Aquí va, Martine, tú me dirás si te sirve:

_Soit, dans le français officiel qui reproduit l'anglais de manière parfois grammaticalement défectueuse ("société de la connaissance soulignant que") *avec effet bois massif hélas familier*: "devenir l'économie de la connaissance la plus compétitive et la plus dynamique du monde…_ y sigue tres o cuatro oraciones más, pero es una cita de otro lado, Martine, que por supuesto nada tiene que ver con lo que dice la autora. Lo único que podría tener alguna relación es lo que dice *antes*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Sólo te anticipaste de unos segundos, nuestros dos mensajes salieron a la par. La próxima vez, una anticipación de verdad sería que pusieras la información de la que dispones en el *primer *mensaje.
Parecía que estabas traduciendo un catálogo de muebles.

Pues la respuesta de Yserien es completamente adecuada. Invención del autor para recalcar lo de "_le français officiel qui *reproduit *l'anglais _".
Parece ser pero no es.

Ahora mismo no caigo en una expresión en español. Espera ideas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## grandluc

Mi diccionario dice: cette table est en bois massif: esta mesa es de madera maciza
lleva joyas de oro macizo.
"massif" signifie non creux (no hueco)


----------



## totor

Gracias, Grandluc.

Tal vez no me expliqué lo suficiente. Yo supuse que se trataba de una expresión que tenía un significado específico (como *effet de bande*, o *effet de retour*, o *effet de souffle*), pero veo que no.


----------



## Marlluna

Uf, no os sigo... Aún no tengo claro lo  que quieres, totor. Por si te sirve, te diré que puedes poner "como de madera maciza" (es decir, parece maciza, pero no lo es en realidad) o bien "imitando la madera maciza".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Un ejemplo de lo que está denunciando el autor.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Marlluna said:


> Uf, no os sigo... Aún no tengo claro lo  que quieres, totor.



Lo que quería era saber si se trataba de una locución, Marlluna, como las que puse en mi post anterior al tuyo.

Y gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

¿Qué les parece traducir *bois massif* por *como si*?


----------



## yserien

¿Cómo si fuera madera maciza ? Pues venga....


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En español existen un par de expresiones que expresan muy bien el quiero y no puedo al que la autora hace referencia:
- *de cartón piedra*
*- de pacotilla*


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> *- de pacotilla*



Discúlpame, mon p'tit vieux, pero no había registrado tu post, que es una buena opción.

Una vez más, gracias a todos.


----------



## Marlluna

Depende en qué contexto se podría poner "de pacotilla", pero no veo un catálogo de muebles que en francés diga "effet bois massif" y en español "madera maciza de pacotilla". Resultaría muy chocante, pues "de pacotilla" tiene un matiz claramente despectivo.
Saludos


----------



## totor

Pero fíjate la frase, Marisol, justamente de eso se trata. La autora se está refiriendo a la traducción de un texto.

No es un catálogo de una mueblería  .




totor said:


> _Soit, dans le français officiel qui reproduit l'anglais de manière parfois grammaticalement défectueuse ("société de la connaissance soulignant que") *avec effet bois massif hélas familier*…_


----------



## Marlluna

Siendo así...


----------

